# Spektrum Recievers



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I am looking for a replacement for the SR3500 spektrum micro receiver. The radio is a 3PK with the Spektrum module. What are the other compatible spektrum receivers?


----------



## squeeker138 (Nov 12, 2002)

look for ones that say "DSM1"


----------

